# tonton



## tonton (Mar 11, 2008)

hey ya'll.  i am another groupie of 'just jim'.


----------



## terrib (Mar 11, 2008)

My gosh Just Jim, are you receiving compensation.(smile) Welcome tonton.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay .


----------



## No Brakes (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi tonton...nice to see another one of the gang here!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome! And we must thank Jim for sending over all these newbies.


Nickie


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay!!


----------



## ieuan (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome Tonton, any relation to Tonto?


----------



## Just Jim (Mar 13, 2008)

Compensation ? Did I hear someone say .....

Glad to see you here Tonton. It's a great group. Read some stuff, comment on others' writing, and post something yourself.

Jim


----------



## flashgordon (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tonton, do you play drums by any chance?


----------



## Shinn (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there Tonton and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## Sam (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn, we're being over-run by a school! Just kidding. Welcome to the forums, Tonton. 

Sam.


----------

